# Entourage, fixing www links, hyperlink bug



## brett007 (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how I can use a www.webaddresshere.com address in the signature with Entourage and have it be created as a hyper-link instead of text? Some receiving programs interpret the text as a link (ex: Gmail), but some do not...

This seems to be a development blunder on Apple and/or Microsoft's part concerning how Entourage creates/detects text as a Hyper-link. Is there an option to force some text AS A LINK in Entourage? I could find nothing of the sort myself...

More info here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/295304

Using HTTP:// at the front of the URL is not an option unfortunately for my client, otherwise the solution would be easier....her outlook on PC gives her no problem with this...

Any possible solutions would be appreciated.

- Brett


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, as the kb states, entourage isn't setup to do what you like, which is a fault of microsoft, and not apple, as apple didn't write the software. and as the kb states, you have to use the http or else it will not send it as a link, again due to the way the app was written. sorry, but there isn't anything we can do.


----------



## brett007 (Aug 1, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, as the kb states, entourage isn't setup to do what you like, which is a fault of microsoft, and not apple, as apple didn't write the software. and as the kb states, you have to use the http or else it will not send it as a link, again due to the way the app was written. sorry, but there isn't anything we can do.


In my experience, a KB isn't always the end all of technical knowledge/resources, hence my inquiry to other people perhaps suffering the same issue.

Luckily I was able to find a couple of _possible _solutions, although one may no longer work due to a newer version of Entourage....

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23801
http://scriptbuilders.net/files/makehyperlinksx2.2.1.html

One or both of these may offer a way to create a way to compose such a signature using Complex HTML after-all!

Well, hopefully....I haven't tested these solutions yet, but if it works I'll be sure to post it for other people's benefit so they have more then a KB to be depressed about.


----------

